# Just Two of the Cute Things He Does



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

There have been so many things I've wanted to post on here since bringing my puppy, Benjamin, home 8 weeks ago. So many things have happened it seems like it's been much longer, but... regular insanely busy life + new puppy = no time to post on Havanese Forums! He will be graduating from his first training class next week, then we are starting another one after that. He also goes to puppy playtime at the same place a couple of days a week. He is joyful and fearless and loves running around like a madman with the other puppies. He will go and start mixing it up with the bigger puppies, then when they chase him he runs under the folding chairs or agility equipment where they can't fit. Such a smart boy!

Last night he had me laughing so hard I could not stop. He kept hitting one of those springy doorstop things with his paw so it would go SPROING, then would sit back and bark madly at it, then do it again. What a nut! His other cute thing that makes me LOL, he loves to lie on his back with a squeaky toy in his mouth, then bite it rythmically, with back legs jerking as it squeaks -- I'll see if I can upload a video sometime. The other night he added a new variation. He was squeaking it, then kind of squeaking in response. Oh, man, what did I do for laughs before he came along? I can hardly remember.

Here are 2 recent pics of him. The first is from a few weeks ago, "at work". Well, I am working, he is playing. Though obviously I am not working, either, I am taking picturs of my puppy. The second is one I took today, right after he'd had a bath. He is so fluffy and smells so good!!! :biggrin1: He will be 4 months old on Aug 14, and weighed about 7 lbs at the vet 2 weeks ago.
-- Eileen


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a cute baby you have!!! They certainly are little clowns that's for sure..enjoy!!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Benjamin is such a cutie. I agree, what on earth did we do before our puppies came into our lives? I'm so glad I found this breed!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Benjamin is adorable and sounds like he has tons of personality. We would love to see some video of him.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

My Gabs plays with the doorstops too! She will be playing and running around with toys, then it's like all of the sudden she notices it, she'll stop, bat it and then resume her normal play. It never gets old, I laugh every time.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Benjamin is adorable and sounds like he is a barrel of fun. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Benjamin is a cutie! Brody does the laying on his back with toy in mouth while rhythmically squeaking it thing too! He still does it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Adorable and this breed plays even when they get older, they are such a delight. It is always hard for me to finish what I am doing when they start their clown antics.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL!!!! I'm gonna have to get one of those door stops!

I agree, they make you laugh, they make you smile, there's nothing better in the world!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> LOL!!!! I'm gonna have to get one of those door stops!
> 
> I agree, they make you laugh, they make you smile, there nothing better in the world!


Ha ha ha And here I am thinking, I'm sure glad I don't have one of those for Brody to drive me nuts with. He already goes crazy over the glass cabinet doors (the type that close with magnets) and constantly popping it open...closed...open...closed...open....closed LOL It's cute at first, then it starts to get on my nerves. I'm a bad mommy.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ha ha, bad mommy. No you're not, Tracy, we all have our limits. Sometimes I just want to tear the squeakers out of those squeaky toys, but when it gets to that point I just give him something quiet, and most of the time he goes for it. Fortunatly for us, they are pretty easy to please. 

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I am taking a week off of work next week, and am looking forward to spending some more time on here!
-- Eileen


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Adogable!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Adorable and this breed plays even when they get older, they are such a delight. It is always hard for me to finish what I am doing when they start their clown antics.


And boy can they use THAT card!!!ound:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

He's a sweetie!


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Benjamin is so cute!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

emichel said:


> There have been so many things I've wanted to post on here since bringing my puppy, Benjamin, home 8 weeks ago. So many things have happened it seems like it's been much longer, but... regular insanely busy life + new puppy = no time to post on Havanese Forums! He will be graduating from his first training class next week, then we are starting another one after that. He also goes to puppy playtime at the same place a couple of days a week. He is joyful and fearless and loves running around like a madman with the other puppies. He will go and start mixing it up with the bigger puppies, then when they chase him he runs under the folding chairs or agility equipment where they can't fit. Such a smart boy!
> 
> Last night he had me laughing so hard I could not stop. He kept hitting one of those springy doorstop things with his paw so it would go SPROING, then would sit back and bark madly at it, then do it again. What a nut! His other cute thing that makes me LOL, he loves to lie on his back with a squeaky toy in his mouth, then bite it rythmically, with back legs jerking as it squeaks -- I'll see if I can upload a video sometime. The other night he added a new variation. He was squeaking it, then kind of squeaking in response. Oh, man, what did I do for laughs before he came along? I can hardly remember.
> 
> ...


he is just so adorable. I love those little hairs sprouting out of his nose into his eyes. He sounds great.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!


----------

